# the one that got away



## yankee 2 (Oct 3, 2007)

well it was me,konz,jeff,and a couple other people at "the pier" i had a nice run screamed like 50 yards then droped it we were useing skipjack soi baited up my rod again slung it back out and set the drag about 15 minutes later drag started screaming shark on.after about a 45 min fight finally we got it up to the pier a 5' bull shark konz tryed to gaff it twice and the second time my line hit the pileing and the line broke well you can say "catch and release"? lol well it was fun but wasent able to get pictures oh well till next time


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah it sucks....that thing was a pretty good sized shark....oh well...hopefully he is hungry again tonight


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate it when that happens. Your due a big un.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

come on ray........you can do better than that with the gaff............oke


----------



## LazyFatYANKEE (Jun 6, 2008)

HAHAHA..... thats what you get. but at least you had fun. will see you down there tomarrow night monkey.:hoppingmad


----------

